
This is for bicycles what Tesla is for cars - BerislavLopac
http://greyp-bikes.com/
======
quchen
At a weight of 49 kg, this is way too heavy to be considered "sort of a
bicycle". Pedelecs _assist_ the rider, whereas here it's necessary to have a
charged battery, or you'll feel like there's another person riding along with
you.

Taking a look from the other "what is a bicycle" side, this thing fills an
interesting niche: even when you only have to pedal for 1% of the power in
street mode, you're still pedaling, so in many legislations you'll be a
bicycle by law. In that sense, that thing has a law switch to toggle between
motorcycle (that you could also ride on bike lanes) and bicycle (that you
could take on the Autobahn - wat).

~~~
masklinn
> At a weight of 49 kg, this is way too heavy to be considered "sort of a
> bicycle".

Indeed, and for the price tag ($8000) you can get something like 4 brompton
nanos (brompton foldable frame with an electric motor mod replacing the front
wheel)

~~~
Adirael
$8000? You can get an electric motorbike for that price tag.
[http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/shop/index.php?main_page=prod...](http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=157)

------
kristopolous
Can't carry it on my shoulder, can't put it on my car's bike rack and how
would I secure it? U-lock the front part of the frame?

It also doesn't appear to have turn signals or a place for license plates. I'm
guessing this isn't meant to be used in the US, or in California at least,
where both would be required. (see
[http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc5030.htm](http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d03/vc5030.htm)
and
[http://www.chp.ca.gov/html/motors.html](http://www.chp.ca.gov/html/motors.html))

A nice toy I guess, but it's not a good candidate for replacing my retrospec
or my electric scooter. BTW, maximum speed for this type of vehicle in
California is 30 mph so you'd need to ship it with a governor.
([http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d01/vc406.htm](http://www.dmv.ca.gov/pubs/vctop/d01/vc406.htm))

Also, 108 pounds? That's not a good weight for a bicycle at all - but still a
great one for a theif to toss it in the back of a truck.

I'm sure if you unscrew that fancy biometric id all you'd have to do is give
some pin +5V to turn it on.

No wireless, less space than the Nomad ... I mean ... ahem, it's very pretty.
I hope it does well.

~~~
yor
You might be interested in the Specialized Turbo[1]. It's an improvement over
the Greyp G-12 with respect to every criteria you just mentioned.

[1] [http://turbo.specialized.com/](http://turbo.specialized.com/)

~~~
Fuzzwah
Looks cool, but I have to say that the video on that site did pretty much
nothing to explain to me what the bike is all about.

~~~
yor
You're right. That's a fantastically useless link. Here's some reviews:

* [http://mashable.com/2013/09/04/specialized-turbo-review/](http://mashable.com/2013/09/04/specialized-turbo-review/)

* [http://reviews.cnet.com/search-results/specialized-turbo-ele...](http://reviews.cnet.com/search-results/specialized-turbo-electric-assisted/4505-5_7-35739507.html)

A little tinkering with the crankset (which, unlike the cassette, looks
accessible and nonproprietary) and removal of any speed limiter that might be
in place could make for a 50lb machine that easily tops 30mph at a comfortable
cadence.

------
awjr
This is not what I would call a bicycle. It's a motorbike that allows you to
pedal should you want to. In the UK, this would need a motorbike licence.
There are strict rules as to how an electric bicycle may assist you and up to
what speed. Non-pedal assist (just turn the handle) are limited to 20kmh
otherwise they are considered a motorbike. Pedal assist are effectively self-
limiting.

Also in the video, the woman accelerates away from a motorbike then loses him
when she decides to carry on through a pedestrianised area at I guess 30kmh.
WTF?

We have people at work who have electric bikes. The key is that they can be
parked in bike racks with other bikes AND, most importantly, they can grab the
battery and charge it at their desk.

Tyres are very fat on this bike so won't bike rack and the battery is internal
so you will need a specific charging point.

As a bike for use on a mountain bike trail...bet the handling is way to heavy
for most trails.

Clever idea but not sure who it's aimed at. I'm guessing an environmentally
conscious dirt bike riders?

~~~
MattBearman
Unless this bike can reach it's top speed in around 2 seconds, I don't the
motorcycle was really going for it. (I'm basing this on my not-ridiculously-
fast motorcycle which can easily reach 65kmh in 2 seconds)

~~~
awjr
He slowed down to check her out :) (Sorry I know that's a bad comment.)

I remember riding up to a junction clipped into my pedals some time ago,
'checking' out a girl. It was only when I stopped I realised I hadn't
unclipped and fell sideways onto the road. Taught me a very valuable lesson.
Always unclip :)

------
aidos
At my previous agency we built the website for a competitor to a bike like
this. They gave us one to keep at the office so I have a little experience
with it.

The bike in this article has all the same problems as the one we had.

It's waaaaaay too heavy. You can't really peddle it, not for long anyway, it's
virtually impossible. It's only a matter of time before the battery runs out
on you and you find yourself stuck.

You can't get it around. The one we had took several people to move up and
down things. This is a pretty big issue when you're living in a London
apartment (their target market).

Then there's the segway effect. Was it PG who said that you can't ride one
without looking like a smug twat? The first time my boss took it out some guys
in a white van slowed down to yell "get a real bike, you lazy !#&*"...

~~~
ulvund
Electricity powered bicycles are not that rare here in Denmark, they look like
this:

[http://www.ecykler.dk/dame/863-raleigh-society-
da-n7-elcykel...](http://www.ecykler.dk/dame/863-raleigh-society-
da-n7-elcykel-12.html)

which is not particularly more heavy than your average bicycle. They are
mostly used by elderly ladies and heavy-set women, so the Tesla marketing
aspect is not huge.

~~~
tehwalrus
I owned the predecessor to that about 10 years ago (it was also a Raleigh,
although the battery was on the downtube, not the luggage rack). It was very
heavy, but ride-able, although not up hills.

The electric part of it only lasted about an hour, and it took all night to
charge. Old school lead-acid thing, very temperamental. The battery was
removable, though, so you could leave the bike outside and just bring that in
to charge - and you could also ride the bike without carrying it with you
everywhere.

Also, it only doubled your input power, IIRC, so you always had to peddle
(although it more than made up for itself, weight-wise, on long climbs.)

------
Aardwolf
IMHO the title should be reversed: a bicycle is to this what the Tesla is for
cars:

A Tesla has a cleaner engine than a car. A bicycle has a cleaner engine (none)
than a greyp-bike.

------
the-kenny
Discussed before. This is essentially a bad scooter and a bad bicycle
combined. You can't use bike lanes in most countries and the motorcycle
performance is bad too.

------
mcv
This isn't the Tesla of bicycles, it's the Tesla of mopeds. Bikes don't need a
Tesla equivalent, and this isn't powerful enough to be a motorbike. It's a
moped.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Right, the comparison is off. A Tesla is a less polluting car. If we compare
this thing to a bicycle, it’s a more polluting one.

As for the Tesla of mopeds, those have been around for years and cost
$2500-3500. For example, the Peugeot e-Vivacity, which has a range of 40
miles: [http://www.e-vivacity.com/en](http://www.e-vivacity.com/en)

------
qwertyboy
This is the opposite of what Tesla is for cars. It's taking the single most
energy efficient vehicle I know - 99% mechanical efficiency, incredibly low
carbon footprint, and an amazing calorie-per-kilometer ratio (miles-per-
apple?) - and it makes it worse in every single aspect. It is probably fun to
ride, and it's better for the environment than cars, but it is certainly not a
"greener" bicycle.

------
gjmulhol
This, my friends, is an electric moped. I wouldn't pay 600 euro for it, let
alone 6000. If you are looking for fuel economy, regular old-school gas mopeds
can get >100mpg. Admittedly, though, they do not offer a tablet and
fingerprint reader interface. This will only carry forward on the force of
hype, not because it is a truly great product.

~~~
TheAnimus
Why do I want a finger print reader? It doesn't strike me as practical.

On my bicycle I normally wear gloves, in London only for about 8 months do I
wear gloves that don't cover my fingers. The only reason is a nasty one, sweat
build up. I would on an electric bike want to wear finger protection and wind
stopping gloves.

This whole concept strikes me of someone who hasn't thought about how it would
be used on a standard day. 50kg is too much for most people to lug around
manually. Where and how do you park this? If I didn't grab my hybrid and lug
it up/down some stairs it would probably get nicked, and that is a bike worth
only £800.

This has all the downside of a scooter, without the benefits.

~~~
gjmulhol
I totally agree with you on all fronts. The fingerprint reference was written
more in jest and sarcasm than sincerity. To me, this product reeks of the
"lukewarm tea problem". This is a neat engineering project, and I am sure it
is actually quite fun and fancy to use, but it is not a market winning
product.

------
revelation
This weighs 50kg and will not be legally considered a bicycle. So you will
need a license plate and insurance. And then it's probably not street legal.

So you can drive this in the woods, if you don't get caught.

~~~
greyman
What EU legislation says about the max. bike weight?

~~~
masklinn
Nothing. UK legislation says it can't be more than 40kg (or 60 for a tricycle
or tandem).

2002/24/EC does however say:

* the maximum continuous rated power may not be more than 250W

* assistance may be provided only while pedaling

* assistance may not be provided beyond 25 km/h

------
kayoone
This bike is from the same company that builds a 1000bhp all electric
supercar: [http://www.rimac-automobili.com/](http://www.rimac-automobili.com/)

------
benmarks
"your middle-finger will activate the speed-mode" At least that much is on
target.

------
dasil003
If I see one of these on the trails I ride I'm going to be nearly as angry as
when people ride full on gasoline powered dirt bikes out there. Mountain
biking is about self-sufficiency and the elegant mechanical application of
human power. It's fine as a motor vehicle replacement, but the idea of one of
these whizzing by on a bike path or other non-motor-vehicle-authorized path
really makes me angry.

------
urlwolf
49 kg, too heavy to use it as a normal bike. This means people will use always
use it in electric mode. Hmm, this takes some of the appeal away...

~~~
masklinn
It makes it an overpriced electric scooter.

------
mootothemax
Could you see yourself riding this regularly on the commute to the office? If
not, it's a toy, not a Tesla equivalent.

It's a shame, as I think there's a lot of room for innovation in bicycles.

Not to mention, I'm waiting for the day where magic happens and I can get
stats for all of my cycle rides without first having to load up a phone app
(or stick on a cycle computer, for that matter).

~~~
chrisvineup
Bicycles are probably one innovative and competitive markets out there, the
amount of cutting edge technology used to shave gram weight from components is
absurd, there are thousands of manufacturers for each niche in the bicycle
industry.

~~~
mootothemax
_Bicycles are probably one innovative and competitive markets out there, the
amount of cutting edge technology used to shave gram weight from components is
absurd_

Somewhat unfairly, I consider the above as variations on a theme, rather than
innovative new solutions.

Three problems I'd like to see solved (admittedly, with no idea other than "by
magic" at present):

\- It's absurdly easy to steal bicycles, locked up or otherwise.

\- Trip statistics magic mentioned in grandfather comment

\- Making cycling in wet/windy conditions more pleasurable _without_ relying
on special clothes

~~~
chrisvineup
These are all peripherals for your bike though, I agree totally these areas
need more innovation :) ESPECIALLY bike theft.

~~~
mootothemax
_These are all peripherals for your bike though_

I don't honestly know about that, though; I can imagine each one of these
being so integral to the bike itself that they simply _couldn 't_ be
peripherals.

Agreed re: bike theft - but it also grates me that if I drive to the office, a
sudden unexpected downpour makes _zero_ difference to my life, whereas on my
bike... wurgh.

------
chrisvineup
Did you mean, this is to Motorbikes what Tesla is for cars? Isn't the bicycle
already pretty damn perfect? I don't look at my bike and wish it could take
petrol or was electric powered. There are tons of electric motor assisted
bikes out there without the weight of a motorbike.

------
okso
Is their video encouraging people to ride at 60km/h on the footpaths or am I
hallucinating ?

------
aufreak3
The ones in this all feel more attractive -
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/reviews/9943578/Electr...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/reviews/9943578/Electric-
bikes-pedal-power.html). I think that's because of the segway effect - it
looks weird to be riding a vehicle while appearing to not "do" anything.

On the segway effect, I wonder what would've happened to the product had it
been designed for rough riding and stunts first before it was targeted at the
commuter.

------
c2prods
I'm sorry, but 6000€ is way too expensive. I really think there is a market
for a not-too-expensive electric small vehicle (with two or four wheels). But
it really should be under 4000€. In France, Renault sells the Twizy, a two-
seater quadricycle starting at 7500€. Well, it just doesn't sell, except to
the richest suburbs of Paris. I think there's a huge market lying there for a
cheaper and greener solution to urban mobility, but at 6000€, it's more a
gadget and not a game changer…

------
nicholassmith
That's a lot of money for a bicycle that is going to require some serious
fitness to actually use as a bicycle. I like the idea of an ebike that's
reasonable priced, but that's definitely not a bicycle in the traditional
sense.

Plus for that much money you could buy a reasonably decent actual bicycle
(£1k-2k) and spend some time training. You'll be able to do the range (fuel
required; cake goes in mouth) and not be too far off the speed.

~~~
masklinn
> Plus for that much money you could buy a reasonably decent actual bicycle
> (£1k-2k) and spend some time training.

For that much money you can also get a decent assisted bike a third the weight
(or less). Hell, you can probably get 4.

------
rdl
I'd far prefer a straight electric motorcycle, especially a dirtbike. It's
getting to the point where you could probably have a remote cabin powered by
solar/wind locally (or small hydro, etc.), with Ka-band satellite or some kind
of fixed wireless, and a well and septic field (or tanked water if portable),
with all your vehicles electric powered, and be pretty free to choose your own
location.

------
kken
This is a nice one that still behaves like a bike and does not look like it
was made for the elderly.

[http://www.electrolyte.cc/de/technik/einarmiger-
bandit/](http://www.electrolyte.cc/de/technik/einarmiger-bandit/)

But seriously, there are many many contenders. It's an interesting market, but
there is no "Tesla" out there.

------
kayoone
This seems to be too heavy for a bicycle but it might be nice as a city
scooter. In terms of electric bikes, the Mission-R seems awesome:
[http://ridemission.com/technology-
demonstrators/mission-r/](http://ridemission.com/technology-
demonstrators/mission-r/)

------
anip
This is a pretty ugly machine, and too bulky to be comparable to a bicycle.

This is the Tesla of bicycles:
[http://www.faradaybikes.com/](http://www.faradaybikes.com/)

Currently selling for $3500, I would buy the Faraday if it sold for around
$1000-$1500.

------
jasonlingx
Tesla makes a greener more efficient car, this is neither a greener nor more
efficient bicycle.

------
JanezStupar
This is too heavy and too custom.

[http://www.krankedbikes.com/](http://www.krankedbikes.com/) is the real
thing. It can be used with existing bikes with a reasonable weight penalty.

------
brettskiii
You really want this one, 80km/r, and looks more bad ass

[http://www.stealthelectricbikes.com.au/bomber.html](http://www.stealthelectricbikes.com.au/bomber.html)

------
patmuk
Please don't SPAM HN with your advertisement! This has been posted today
already under the name: "Greyp: bicycle when you want it, a motorcycle when
you need it" !!!

------
davidw
Looks like a fancy "Ciao"
-[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piaggio_Ciao](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piaggio_Ciao)

------
patmuk
Please don't SPAM HN! This has been posted today already with the name:
"Greyp: bicycle when you want it, a motorcycle when you need it" !!!

------
imdhmd
The bicycle (and/or the vdo) is breathtaking. The price (6000 EUR) is breath
taking.

~~~
quchen
6000 Euros is on the very high end of bicycles, but I wouldn't say absurdly
high. While upper-end mountainbikes cost around 3000, high-end gets you to the
6000 price range. Also consider the price of a decent pedelec, which is
already around 2000 as well, and won't have motorcycle mode.

~~~
lvturner
It's crazy expensive, I bought a full electric scooter for around about 500
EUROS.

China has a wealth of e-bikes in a variety of styles for far, far less.

[http://s.taobao.com/search?spm=a230r.1.4.5.oBHcUe&q=electric...](http://s.taobao.com/search?spm=a230r.1.4.5.oBHcUe&q=electric+bike&rsclick=5)

------
oblio
Does riding it as a bike recharge the battery? That would be great.

~~~
okso
It does when you brake.

------
drivingsouth
A bit uglier and with an less consensual design than Tesla IMO

